# Mystery Snail harassed



## Bibble (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi everyone! After reading so much about snails being great tank mates for bettas, I decided to get a mystery snail for my betta (well I got the snail first and then the betta but...). When I first put the bbtta in the tank, he seemed to ignore him and so I went to sleep and was horrified the next morning when I saw my poor snail's tentacles shredded down. Immediately, I set up a VERY small "tank" for him and floated it in the tank. His tentacles are now half regrown, but I wanted to put the snail back into the tank as soon as possible as I fear that the betta will claim the territory as his own. Also, when I first got the snail, he had a great character and was never really scared and almost barely went completely into his shell. I saw him recently outside his shell roaming freely in his cup, and I switched the light on and IMMEDIATELY he shrank down and hid. I felt so bad for him. BTW- the tank is a 5 gallon with a very good filter and a heater set to 78 degrees. Thank you guys so much and have a great day (...or night)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Not all Betta, especially those in tanks fewer than 10 gallons, do well with tank mates. And some wouldn't do well in a 100 gallon with a tank mate. These are territorial fish first and foremost and some more than others. I'd rehome the snail or set him up his own tank and let your Betta live a stress-free life alone.


----------



## Bibble (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you for responding, how big should i make the new tank for the mystery snail be...I currently don't have any extra/empty tanks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can use a plastic container and poke holes in the lid. They aren't as sensitive to temperatures as fish. Just make sure to do water changes depending on the size of his home. PetSmart has a 2.5 gallon Grrreat Choice tank that I like as it has a lid. You could even ask if your pet store would buy baby Mystery Snails from you and maybe breed for "fish" money.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I agree that he probably will keep eating the antenna off the snail. That's been my experience with my betta and ramshorns, every time they grow out a bit of their antenna he trims them off. Unfortunately I do not have anywhere else to house those snails right now.


----------

